# Perfektes Bike für Norddeutschland



## HamburgerJung17 (16. Dezember 2008)

*Moin Leute!*

*Ich habe vor mir ein Mountainbike im Wert von 1000 bis 2000 zu kaufen. Da ich noch recht wenig Ahnung habe und ich nicht nur auf den Rat der Verkäufer hören möchte, wollte ich euch um Tipps bitten.

Ich suche ein Mountainbike, was recht stabil ist. Es soll kleine Berge recht schnell hoch, wie runterfahren können. Zusätzlich möchte ich damit Sprünge ausüben können. Da ich nicht vor habe, mir in den nächsten zwei Jahren ein neues zu kaufen, möchte ich ein Fahrrad von hoher Qualität mit einem (großen) Einsteckvermögen, das auch für fortschrittliche Fahrer geeignet ist.*

*Ich habe mich im Laden schon etwas informiert. Ich war zum Beispiel bei TRENGA DE. Die haben mir ein Hardtail für 1199 angeboten. Jetzt ist meine frage, ist es schlau ein Hardtail zu nehmen, wenn ich doch eher steile und hohe Abfahrten (mit hoch ist norddeutsch hoch gemeint, das bedeutet Abfahrten von höchstens einer Minute) fahren möchte und dabei auch noch Sprünge durchführen möchte. 

Ich habe im Internet schon ein wenig rechachiert und denke, das ein Enduro Mountainbike ganz gut wäre.  

WIE GESAGT, ICH DENKE ES NUR UND HABE EHER KEINE AHNUNG: ICH BITTE UM EURE RATSCHLÄGE!!!!!*

*ICH BEDANKE MICH SCHON EINMAL IM VORRAUS; BEI ALLEN DIE MIR SCHREIBEN*​


----------



## Dan_Oldb (16. Dezember 2008)

Moin auch aus dem Norden.
Sieh dir hier mal an, wie die Einsatzbereiche beim Biken definiert sind: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike#Einsatzbereiche
Zum Berghochfahren und übers flache Land bügeln ist ein Hardtail optimal, da es einfach weniger wiegt als ein Fully. Aber für Sprünge und Abfahrten könnte ein Fully besser sein: Was bezeichnest du denn als Sprünge? Wie gut ist deine Fahrtechnik? Was für ein Rad hast du bislang gehabt? Ohne nähere Infos fällt  eine Beratung sehr schwer.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (16. Dezember 2008)

HamburgerJung17 schrieb:


> *Moin Leute!*
> 
> * Es soll kleine Berge recht schnell hoch, wie runterfahren können. *​


*

Also, bisher bin ICH immer gefahren....

Der entscheidende Faktor bergauf und bergab ist der Fahrer. (Es kommt immer drauf an, wer drauf sitzt....) Der hat es je nach Einsatz und Material mal einfacher, mal schwerer.

Deshalb ist Deine Frage irgendwie - komisch.

Am Besten, Du kaufst oder leihst oder mietest Dir ein Bike, fährst ein paar Runden in Deinem Revier und weisst dann, was Dich stört oder ob alles ok war.

Wenn sich Deine Reviere dann nicht verändern, bleibst Du bei Deinem Bike oder verkaufst es und kaufst etwas Passenderes.

Anders geht es wohl nicht, denn auch Deine Ansprüche und Deine Erfahrungen werden sich ja entwickeln.


Deshalb habe ich jetzt im 9. Jahr MTB-Spaß das 3. Bike. Und das ist für Manche noch zurückhaltend....*​


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich komm aus Hannover!
Die Jungs oben haben vollkommen Recht. Biken entwickelt sich bei jedem weiter, der eine lernt schneller, der andere braucht länger.
Die meisten haben sogar mittlerweile mehrere Bikes. Ich habe auch für jeden Fall eins, übertreibe es aber auch etwas. Jedenfalls hab ich vom CC-Hardtail bis Zum 20 Kilo DH-Bike alles und sogar 2 Rennräder. Aber was ich am liebsten fahre is das leichte Enduro, weil damit einfach alles geht. Die Dinger machen einfach nuuur Spaß. Auf sonem Rad kann man sich auch weiterentwickeln ohne das man laufend was neues braucht und man kann auch ma in Bikepark fahren zum Training.
Wenn du aberwas in hoher Qualität haben willst ab 1000 Euro, da wirds schon schwierig. Ich denk ma 2 Scheine sind das Minimum.
So, viel Spaß beim Grübeln!!!


----------



## kosh_hh (17. Dezember 2008)

HamburgerJung17 schrieb:


> *Ich habe vor mir ein Mountainbike im Wert von 1000 bis 2000 zu kaufen. Ich suche ein Mountainbike, was recht stabil ist. Es soll kleine Berge recht schnell hoch, wie runterfahren können. Zusätzlich möchte ich damit Sprünge ausüben können. Da ich nicht vor habe, mir in den nächsten zwei Jahren ein neues zu kaufen, möchte ich ein Fahrrad von hoher Qualität mit einem (großen) Einsteckvermögen, das auch für fortschrittliche Fahrer geeignet ist.*​




was für dich recht schnell hoch, runter und stabil bedeutet weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ich mach mal drei Vorschläge für Bikes, die so in der Mitte zwischen Race Hardtail und Downhiller liegen und in deine Preisspanne passen:

Bergamont Threesome
Stevens Glide
Specialized Pitch Pro

Wenn du dir in einem Jahr die Beine rasierst, Kette rechts fährst, Gewaltphantasien durchlebst wenn dich einer überholt, von Carbon und Leichtbau träumst - also ein CC Racer geworden bist - wirst du mit obigen Beiks nicht mehr glücklich sein.

Genauso gilt das, wenn du in einem Jahr von Roadgaps, Steinfeldern, Hipjumps etc. träumst. Auch dann werden dir obige Beiks nicht mehr reichen.

Also wer weiß wohin die Reise geht. Für den Anfang sind die obigen Beiks für deine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend und werden Spaß machen.​


----------



## HamburgerJung17 (18. Dezember 2008)

Moin Leute!

ERSTMAL VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE TIPPS.

Fangen wir mal so an, diese beiden Videos haben mich überhaupt auf diesen Mountainbiketrip gebracht. (Ich wollte mir aber sowieso ein MTB zulegen, also das ist nicht so, das ich das gleich in Sand setze, weil ich das nicht so hinbekomme, oder gleich keine Lust mehr auf das Hobby habe (wegen Trip))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGiTwcvkcCI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtFFm8HBeSA&feature=related

Ich finde die Typen echt GEIL und das was sie machen. Da ich hier aber nicht diese Naturgegebenheiten habe (Berge, Rampen, usw.) habe ich mir gedacht, das ich das in einer einfachen Form mache. Wir haben hier fast genau so große Berge, wie die ,die sie da runterspringen, die Sache ist nur die, wie bekommt man diese Geschwindigkeit drauf, weil bei uns ist davor flachland, oder man muss direkt vorher einen Berg hochfahren. Und da habe ich mir gedacht, das ich mir ein Bike kaufen möchte, das 1/3 oder 1/4 der Sprungweite schafft, aber so leicht ist, das ich davor auch eine Absprunggeschwindigkeit aufbauen kann und auch mal so richtig durch den Wald rasen kann.  Und dafür brauche ich denn wieder ein eher leichtes Rad.

Die Frage, die dabei aufkommt ist aber, was für ein Rad ist dafür das richtige? Ein Fully oder doch ein Hardtail. Die Frage, die ich mir beim Hardtail stelle ist immer, wie kommt es mit der Landung klar? Ich mein, verformt sich nicht der Reifen nach solchen Sprüngen und sollte man überhaupt mit einem Hardtail solche Sprünge machen.
Beim Fully ist widerum die Frage, wie komme ich mit dem Gewicht des Bikes klar, da ich ja vor dem Sprung eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit brauche?

ICH PERSÖNLICH WÜRDE NUN GERNE WISSEN, OB DIES MIT EINEM HARDTAIL MACHBAR IST? DENN ICH WÜRDE SAGEN; DAS ICH AUS GEWICHTSGRÜNDEN (des Fahrrads und nicht von meiner Person) ; ALSO SOMIT AUS GESCHWINDIGKEITSGRÜNDEN EHER EIN HARDTAIL BEVORZUGEN WÜRDE; WENN ES WIE GESAGT DIE SPRÜNGE SCHAFFT UND DER RAHMEN DAVON NICHT BRICHT.



Dann wollte ich mal etwas zu meiner Person sagen, also ich bin 17 Jahre alt und wiege 70kg. Das bedeutet, ich kann noch recht viel lernen! Zur Zeit fahre ich mit einem Trekkingrad durch die Heide, womit ich natürlich nichts, was Spaß macht machen kann. Aber ich bin vor ein 3 Jahren schon Mountainbike gefahren. Ich würde von mir sagen, das ich eine gute Fahrtechnik habe. Ich habe mit den Sprüngen an sich, keinerlei Erfahrung, aber bei dem, was ich mit dem Trekkingrad machen kann (und das ist nicht nur über die Wiesen zu eiern), bin ich doch recht gut. Ich meine damit, das ich das Fahrrad sehr gut unter Kontrolle habe und trotz dünner Bereifung noch NIE im Wald vom Fahrrad gefallen bin, obwohl der Berg schon recht anspruchsvoll war.



ICH HOFFE ERSTMAL; DAS ICH DIE FRAGEN; DIE IHR FÜR BESSERE TIPPS BRAUCHT BEANTWORTET ZU HABEN.



kosh_hh die Bikes Stevens Glide und Specialized Pitch Pro, entsprechen auch dem was ich mir so gedacht habe, wenn ein Hardtail nicht in Frage kommt.

ICH BEDANKE MICH NOCHMALS BEI ALLEN DIE MIR GESCHRIEBEN HABEN UND SCHONMAL IM VORRAUS BEI DENEN; DIE MIR NOCH SCHREIBEN.


----------



## hoedsch (19. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ist denn schon wieder Karneval?

Wenn ich die Videos betrachte, das erwähnte Trenga Hardteil aus dem Laden vorstelle, dann kommt mir das irgendwie nicht besonders passend vor. Es sei denn man schweißt gerne mal vor Ort den Rahmen.

Steil hoch, steil runter, leicht, Sprünge und schnell lassen sich schwer vereinbaren.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. Dezember 2008)

Na da stufe ich dich mal als schwierigen Fall ein! Du hast keinerlei Erfahrung mit Sprüngen und möchtest Riesen-Sätze mit einem Hardtail machen? Vergiss es! Wenn du springen willst und das nicht perfekt kannst kommst du um ein Fully nicht drum herum. Und zwar ein eher stabiles als ein leichtes. 

Alternativ: Du übst im Dirtpark Sprünge. Da kannst du klein anfangen und deine Technik schrittweise verbessern. Dann kann es auch ein Dirt-Bike sein ohne Hinterbau-Federung, und allzu teuer muss es auch nicht sein. Aber damit lässt es sich nicht so leicht mit wahnsinniger Geschwindigkeit durch den Wald rasen.

Überlege dir einfach, was genau du vorhast, und richte dich darauf ein dass es nicht billig wird.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...Aber was ich am liebsten fahre is das leichte Enduro, weil damit einfach alles geht. Die Dinger machen einfach nuuur Spaß. Auf sonem Rad kann man sich auch weiterentwickeln ohne das man laufend was neues braucht und man kann auch ma in Bikepark fahren zum Training.
> Wenn du aberwas in hoher Qualität haben willst ab 1000 Euro, da wirds schon schwierig. Ich denk ma 2 Scheine sind das Minimum.
> So, viel Spaß beim Grübeln!!!



Wie immer n qualifizierter Kommentar...

... das liegt sicher daran, dass Evel (genau wie ich) hin und wieder in ner Truppe unterwegs ist, in der blutige Anfänger, echte Profis und alles was es dazwischen so gibt zusammen Spass haben (und das in Norddeuschland!)
Was dabei auffällt ist die Geschwindigkeit, mit der Anfänger sich weiter entwickeln. Besonders solche die (vermute ich bei dir mal) noch nicht so alte Säcke sind, wie Evel oder ich.
Ich denke, ein leichtes Enduro ist schon genau das Richtige für dich. Kuck dich mal auf der Canyon Homepage um. Da gibt es sehr ordentliche Bikes (Nerve AM z.B.), die preislich und von deinen (erwarteten) Ansprüchen her ganz gut passen würden.
Das schon genannte Pitch von Spezi ist sicher auch nen nettes Teil. Da dürfte aber n bisschen Glück erforderlich sein, um im finanziellen Rahmen zu bleiben.

Lass dich nicht entmutigen, wenn dir einer sagt, du seist ein schwieriger Fall  Woher sollst du auch wissen, was du willst, wenn du noch gar nicht angefangen hast. Find's raus und hab Spass...


----------



## kosh_hh (19. Dezember 2008)

@HamburgerJung17
also du bist ja mal ein echt lustiges Kerlchen

Du fährst derzeit mit dem Trekkingbike duch die Heide und stellst hier Videos der ELITE des Freeridens vor.  Wenn du "nur" 1/4 schaffst, was die Jungs da so zeigen, dann bist du schon fahrtechnisch ne richtige Granate. Vielleicht kommst du ja mal dahin, aber bis dahin wird es heißen üben, üben, üben..

Also ganz von vorne:
ein Mountainbike ist nicht gleich ein Mountainbike. Ein Hardtail ist nicht gleich ein Hardtail. Schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike für einen ersten groben Überblick.

Im ersten Video fahren die Jungs u.a. ein Specialized Demo. Schau dir das mal auf der Spezi Seite an und dann schau dir im Vergleich mal das Trenga an, was dir da empfohlen wurde.

Das Trenga ist ein Race Hardtail mit steilem Lenkwinkel und straffer Federung. Gebaut um hauptsächlich schnell den Berg hochzukommen und viel zu instabil und von der Geometrie völlig ungeeignet (besonders für Anfänger) um damit irgendwelche Sprünge zu machen. Mit so einem Rad wirst du überhaupt keinen Spaß haben, wenn deine Tendenz Richtung Freeride geht.

Es gibt auch stabile Hardtails (z.B. Santa Cruz Chamelion - das wird deinen finanziellen Rahmen aber übersteigen) mit entsprechender bergaborientierter Geometrie. Ansonsten geh mal zu CNC in der Stresemannstraße und lass dich beraten. Das ist einer der wenigen Läden, die in HH einen Plan von Freeride und Downhill Bikes haben.

Hast du in dem Laden, wo dir das Trenga empfohlen wurde, den gewünschten Einsatzbereich so beschrieben wie hier? Wenn ja, mach in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um den Laden.

Meine Empfehlung: Pitch - das Potential dieses Rades wirst erstmal stark von dir begrenzt und wird dir als Anfänger schon eine gewisse Sicherheit bergab vermitteln.


----------



## HamburgerJung17 (19. Dezember 2008)

*Moin Leute!

Ich denke, dass ich so langsam am Ziel meiner Reise bin. Ich finde die Idee mit dem Enduro ganz gut und werde mich in den nächsten Tagen auf die Suche nach einem Bike machen. Ich wollte mich nochmals bei euch bedanken, da ich so warscheinlich nicht diese Entscheidung getroffen hätte.*

*Ich möchte nur noch eine Sache klarstellen. Das mit dem Video war wohl nicht eine allzugute Veranschauung, von dem was ich möchte, aber mir ist (selbst wenn ich noch ein Amateur bin) klar, das ich mit einem Hardtail nicht die Sachen machen kann, wie die Probiker, die auf den vollgefederten Kisten sitzen, die 20kg wiegen und 4500 kosten. DAS WEISS ICH AUCH; AN DIE DIE MIR DAS MEHRMALS VERDEUTLICHT HABEN. *

*Naja wie gesagt ich denke mal, das ich den Vorschlag von Evel Knievel, kosh_hh und exto in die Tat umsetzen werde. 

ICH MÖCHTE MICH NOCHMALS BEI EUCH DREIN BEDANKEN.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Dezember 2008)

Hey nen Kumpel verkauft das oben genante Bergamont Threesome
ist 6Wochen alt klick hier


----------

